# Handles on UPVC windows have become stiff



## AndyA4TDI

As above, not so easy to open and close as they once were, is there anything I can spray into keyhole to loosen them up a tad?

Thanks


----------



## NorthantsPete

yep see the latches along the door that connect to the window/door frame?
As you move the handle they come out and hook into the frame.

These become dry over time with dust and dirt, you can squirt in plenty of wd40 r thin oil ot free them up
Also, int he frame, more commonly the place where the sprung latch connects to becoems loose and the screws come out, you may need to tighten them up with a philips screewdriver - mine are alwys comeing loose so the hnadle cant disengage very well

lastly check all the bolts are tight for facia plate on the whle metal panel, as this can cause the door to not engage properly

Also, ive had issues with the actual hingese, the door didnt line up, you have to adjust them at the hinge with a scredriver, because peopel tend to slam these doors they beceom loose and tip into the door shut

so go round tighe everything , oil every hole and gap, check everythings tight and check it lines up roght, if not adjust


----------



## Andyblue

Spray the locking mechanism - you can unscrew the handle and you'll get access to it. Also spray the window lock mechanism (the runners / sliding bolts etc) that close the window to the frame, if you work the mechanism once sprayed and free it up.

If it's still stiff when closing, but when open everything moves free, you might need to adjust the rollers - there might be an allen key inside which you can adjust the angle / depth...


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Thanks for the replies, should I be spraying WD40 into the keyhole or is there a dedicated lock oil/ grease?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Would lithium grease work?


----------



## NorthantsPete

AndyA4TDI said:


> Thanks for the replies, should I be spraying WD40 into the keyhole or is there a dedicated lock oil/ grease?


 spray it ina ll the holes along the door frame, itll pour out you just want it getting int here, it wil lfree up nice.

if its working ok when not engaged but then not int he door you have the issues mentioned already to check, tightening up screws


----------



## Darlofan

Spray anything that moves. Have a cloth handy for excess that runs out. Try locking and unlocking when doors and windows are open just to see if it's an alignment issue.


----------



## Naddy37

We’ve had that issue a few times on our windows. Resulting in the handle snapping!

Dead easy to replace. Check out the ‘handlestore’ if you’re in need of new handles etc.


----------



## Shiny

Use GT85, i've recently serviced all our windows, all the sliding bits, replaced two broken locking mechanisms and the windows glide open now.


----------



## wish wash

Don’t use wd-40. It dries out and gums up the locking mechanisms. Use a silicone spray or 3 in 1 oil. Will most likely be the handles on the way out. If there feeling stiff you need to sort them out as you put more force on them and end up rounding the hole in the locking mechanism.


----------



## Darlofan

wish wash said:


> Don't use wd-40. It dries out and gums up the locking mechanisms. Use a silicone spray or 3 in 1 oil. Will most likely be the handles on the way out. If there feeling stiff you need to sort them out as you put more force on them and end up rounding the hole in the locking mechanism.


I use WD40 on everything and it is great but have noticed on the door hinges around the house it doesn't seem to last long before the squeaks start. Will have to get a silicone spray or oil. :thumb:


----------



## AnthonyUK

Darlofan said:


> I use WD40 on everything and it is great but have noticed on the door hinges around the house it doesn't seem to last long before the squeaks start. Will have to get a silicone spray or oil. :thumb:


WD40 is not a lubricant 

Because of the high level of solvents it can often make the situation worse as when these evaporate they strip any lubricants with them. The oil it does leave behind is pretty volatile so dissipates pretty quick as you are finding.


----------



## Darlofan

AnthonyUK said:


> WD40 is not a lubricant
> 
> Because of the high level of solvents it can often make the situation worse as when these evaporate they strip any lubricants with them. The oil it does leave behind is pretty volatile so dissipates pretty quick as you are finding.


So any silicone lube from Screwfix etc would be better?


----------



## AnthonyUK

Darlofan said:


> So any silicone lube from Screwfix etc would be better?


Yeah. Anything that leaves something behind. The PTFE one is good for locks and windows. I have some confusingly from the WD40 'brand'.


----------



## Shiny

GT85 (with PTFE) was recommended to me by a double glazing fitter many years back and we now always keep a can in the house for windows, doors and so on.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Would graphite powder work? Mate might have some


----------

